# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شرکت در کنکور

## masi69

باسلامخسته نباشیدسوال من درمورد کنکور93 هستش،من درسال 88 روزانه کارشناسی قبول شدم ولی امسال میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم برا تربیت معلم،میخواستم بدونم من میتونم دراین آزمون شرکت کنم یانه؟؟؟؟شبانه حساب میشه؟؟؟؟با درنظر گرفتن اینکه هم جزء مناطق زلزله زده هستیم وهم معدل کتبی دیپلم من بالای 17 هستش.واینکه امسال تربیت معلم هست یا نه؟باتشکر

----------

